# Where can I buy a Scanner to Reset the ABS Warning Light?



## HardlineFan (Jul 3, 2003)

This Light came on when my father gave me a battery jump.:bs: :bs:


----------



## HardlineFan (Jul 3, 2003)

The ANSWERS to My Prayers: Actron Scan Tool, OBD II 
Iam correct?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

what year is your car?


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

You can get one at Autozone I know... I always forget the name of it. It's 150 bones, but now with garages charging from 30-70 per reset, it might be best to get one if you are going to do some modding.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

What's the deal with that anyway? I don't remember mechanics charging like $70 for a scan a little while ago, but now everyone seems to be asking for around there.


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

It's one of those almost pure profit services that they can provide... with all the modding going on, it's worth it's weight in gold if you can charge people for it.


----------



## HardlineFan (Jul 3, 2003)

I drive a 1996 Sentra GXE


----------



## powers (Feb 15, 2003)

If you were in CO I could probabaly get it done for free. I have a friend at the dealership that reset mine for no cahrge.


----------



## HardlineFan (Jul 3, 2003)

I ordered my scanner. And will reset the codes and then return the scanner to its sender. hahaha


----------

